# Sony announces arrival of its 2012 flagship blu-ray disc player with dual-core processor



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

More here.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Sony makes very good BDP's at very reasonable prices. Very nice that Dual HDMI appear all down the line from what I saw. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------

